# Indy 500.



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Whos your pick? Ill pick the new chick. 

http://www.danicaracing.com/photos.shtml

4th qualifier.


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

Either her or Kenny Brack


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

My homey, Jeff Ward is on the 11th row. Doubt he can recover from that. So I go with Danica, and my second choice will be, excuse the spelling, Carpentier??? His lead tech was a BRT member, ran RC cars and came to PerFormance Raceway once. Didnt get to meet him though.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

i pick da HO


----------



## modbob (Aug 11, 2004)

Danica Patrick.

She is so fine.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Yeah Danica's fine, but she ain't winning. Hornish is.


----------



## ruf4play (Mar 9, 2005)

Saw her on Letterman last night. No personality at all. Poor girl. I was hoping for a John Force type of attitude! hahaha! She's definitely fast though. Seems to have that no-fear/no-sense that makes for fast laps, but dunno about the killer instinct that makes for a good racer in traffic.


----------



## Todd Manchester (Oct 12, 2004)

Speaking of hot racer chicks.....

Ashley Force


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

I can just picture her with Johns voice. LMAO


----------



## ruf4play (Mar 9, 2005)

There's another really hot drag racing chick. Forgot her name tho...


----------



## ruf4play (Mar 9, 2005)

Julie Stepan. From Texas too.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Ha ha. There's a really funny quote from Graham Hill years ago on why there'd never be a top woman driver. Related to what ruf4play said about aggression and why they don't have enough of it. If you've ever read it you'll know what I'm talking about. I think he had to fade a lot of heat for that one.


----------



## ruf4play (Mar 9, 2005)

He obviously never met any of my exgfs...

Actually, I think a chick would make a great driver. Just like guys, it would have to be the right one. Aggressive enough to take calculated risks, but not so wreckless as to throw it away on a banzai pass. I remember reading something about female soldiers. Faster reflexes, higher threshold of pain, and less "Rambo" personality quirks are supposed to make them better at it with the proper training and deployment. Outright strength doesn't really matter most of the time since the trigger pull is only few pounds!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Who are the 2 sisters from TX that run NHRA? I think they're from the Beaumont area.


----------



## Todd Manchester (Oct 12, 2004)

Erica Enders, not sure of her sisters name though.










Not as cute as some of the others, but still not bad.


----------



## ruf4play (Mar 9, 2005)

How does she know which staging lights are hers? Or which lane to stay in for that matter? hahahahahahah!


----------



## Todd Manchester (Oct 12, 2004)

hehehehhe Maybe it's like being drunk, just aim for the center.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

And dont forget Angelle in pro stock bike.


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

Does anyone remember Lori Johns.


----------



## Todd Manchester (Oct 12, 2004)

Yep, she was hot too. There one that races dirt bikes can't remember her name though.


----------



## ruf4play (Mar 9, 2005)

Tarah Geiger is sponsored by Alpinestars and used to be base out of Honda of Houston. Kinda cute and fast as hell.


----------



## Todd Manchester (Oct 12, 2004)

Time for a new thread. "hot chicks in racing"


----------



## ruf4play (Mar 9, 2005)

http://p206.ezboard.com/fteamhoustonradiocontrolfrm7.showMessage?topicID=498.topic


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Welp, she actually led a lap. Too bad about the stall in the pits.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

That was the first Indy 500 I've ever watched all the way through. That was, to me, one of the most exciting races I have ever seen. I litterly stood in front of the TV for the last 15 laps. Incredible. Conradulations to Danica Patrick for leading the race, and allmost winning it. 

Call me! Ill stay up late for ya!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Indy's always exciting Biff. I tried to tell Joe on Saturday, if you've never been you need to go. Hornish has the worst luck at Indy, he may be the next Ted Horn. Danica did a helluva job coming back from some rookie mistakes. She can flat handle a car. Rahal did a great job for her too. Wheldon had it up front when it mattered. Ya know, kind of like when I race Josh. ROTFLMAO!


----------

